

Give HN: Get a Free GPS Recorder for Your iPhone - andrewljohnson

Hey everyone,<p>I have recently been developing a cool GPS Recorder iPhone app. Besides just taking tracks, it also lets you download maps for offline use, has a vast database of waypoints, and has a bunch of other cool features.<p>My co-founders and I pushed this app to the app store last week, so it's polished and if you are a hiker like me (or runner, driver, or anything else), then I think you'd have a lot of fun with the app.<p>So, the exclusive HN offer is this: email me your Apple UDID at andrewljohnson@trailbehind.com, and I will send you a free copy of the app.<p>There are no strings attached, though we would appreciate any ideas, bug reports, or positive reviews when we go on sale in a couple of weeks.<p>I'm still working on the promotional website, but you can see screenshots of the app at http://www.gaiagps.com. Also, it basically integrates all the functionality, waypoints, and search index from http://www.trailbehind.com (which is our other product).
======
scarface548
<http://ibetatest.com/iphone/controllers/welcome/>

------
tlrobinson
All I see at <http://www.gaiagps.com> is "hello world"

~~~
smokey_the_bear
It's fixed now. Sorry about that.

------
ujjwalg
Thanks Andrew, I have emailed you. This looks like a useful app. Good luck and
keep us posted about it.

Also, how can I post a review about this app on the appstore, if I dont buy it
and use the adhoc?

~~~
andrewljohnson
You can't post a review if you only have an ad hoc build. You either need to
buy the app or get a promo copy to do a review.

Hopefully, some of the folks who take an ad hoc copy from us will like the app
enough that they download it to get future updates, and then they can review
it :)

------
prashmohan
Do you also have an app for the S60?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Sorry, no, just an iPhone app and a website right now. We just have 3 people
:)

